# Can I Mount A Bumper Bike Rack On My 2012 Outback 250 Rs??



## I love samores (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a Swagman 4-Bike RV Bumper Mount rack I used on our old camper. Can I mount this on my 2012 Outback 250RS bumper. The directions state I need a 4-4.5" continuous welded steel bumper. Is that what I have??


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, no OB bumper can stand having a receiver mounted to it and then a load added. The bumper is not strong enough to withstand the weight and the torque. The load of the bike carrier and bikes 12" to 18" out from the bumper induces a lot of torque on the bumper, and the result is often a twisted or totally failed bumper.

To do it right, you should mount (or weld) the receiver onto steel cross-bars that are bolted or welded to the TT frame on the sides. This site has numerous posts, including photos, etc., that will show you want to do and how to do it.

The OBs that Keystone supplies with factory-installed rear bumper receivers are specifically stickered for 200 pounds weight limit. That's one bike rack and 4 bikes max.

Be very careful adding anything directly onto the factory bumpers--they are not made to take any significant weight or torque.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

first of all calling it a "bumper" is being very generous. It's really a "sewer hose holder", and that's about it. If you look at the thin flimsy tube, (not just outback, by the way), you'll see it isn't really a square tube, it is a folded piece of metal with a welded seam.

What i did was cut off the sewer pipe holder, and weld on a 4.5" OD real square tube, 3/16" wall using a full penetration weld to the existing frame mounts along with gussets. Then I welded on a 2" stinger for my motorcycle carrier and a 1.5" stinger offset for the bikes.

Others have welded a reciever to the frame for carrying bikes. Either is a viable solution.

when outback added a bike reciever to the trailer, it does NOT connect to the "bumper", but between the frame rails.

Also, I bought our DD a swagman 4 bike carrier. It's instructions specifically state to NEVER use it on the back of a travel trailer, only on the back of a vehicle. The 2 bike swagman I have is rated for use on a trailer. I suspect the swagman is going to get jerked around to much by the trailer, and the carrier will fail if the bumper doesn't fail.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a copy of the 2012 catalog and it says they all come with a "rear bike receiver hitch". Yours doesn't have one?


----------



## I love samores (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Called Keystone customer service today. You're all right...No way.
It does have the bike holder receiver it's just too small of a receiving end for our other bike rack that we have. I was hoping to not have to buy a 3rd bike holder!! Oh well...we're heading out this weekend & put the bikes in the truck for now.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just added pics of the custom hitch I just installed to the link in my sig.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I love samores said:


> Thank you for the advice. Called Keystone customer service today. You're all right...No way.
> It does have the bike holder receiver it's just too small of a receiving end for our other bike rack that we have. I was hoping to not have to buy a 3rd bike holder!! Oh well...we're heading out this weekend & put the bikes in the truck for now.


I think Keystone did some thinking on the reciever setup and went to a 1.5" reciever for bike cariers for a reason. It limits it to relatively low weights. many of the 4 bike carriers are only available with a 2" shank, which means they won't fit, and keystone didn't want anyone carrying that much weight and long moment arm. And it keeps folks from putting the big cargo carriers on the reciever as well.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure if this would work. It may be an option.

Adapter


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Not sure if this would work. It may be an option.
> 
> Adapter


That is the exact adapter that came with my bike rack, which i am now using. Although the rack i purchased is a 4 bike rack(good price for a new one) we only carry 2 adult sized bikes. I really would not do more than that and it works for us. I believe for more weight extra welding and bracing are a must on the hitch on the trailer or all 4 bikes may wind up in someone's grill! M.V.


----------

